# IPL moved out of India.



## gaurav_indian (Mar 22, 2009)

IPL to be played outside India



> Shashank Manohar: "I apologise to the people of India for moving the tournament out. But we're are going ahead with the event so that they can at least watch the event on television."
> 
> 
> England and South Africa have emerged as the front-runners to host the second season of the Indian Premier League (IPL) after the BCCI decided to shift the tournament out of India. The decision followed days of inconclusive negotiations with the Indian home ministry and various state governments over the security arrangements for the 45-day tournament which clashed with the forthcoming general elections in India.
> ...




*content.cricinfo.com/ipl2009/content/current/story/396319.html


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 22, 2009)

NOOO....****......now I can't go and watch the IPL matches live, but seeing Indian crowd was much better...


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 22, 2009)

ye to hona hi tha.......

but i m happy........as IPL fever will b back soon......


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 22, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> ye to hona hi tha.......
> 
> but i m happy........as IPL fever will b back soon......



hmm who will watch Delhi vs Rajasthan in South Africa lol 
Woh maja nahi rahega is baar.Indian crowd ki baat hi kuch aur hai.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 22, 2009)

right iss bar woh maza nahi ayega.. i dont think the player will too enjoy that much in presence of english fans


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 22, 2009)

but some of our local players will get to know the foreign soil.i think they will be happy.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 22, 2009)

wonder how they make money from such a move...possibly they'll demand their share from the association which hosted the game ...

btw, apparently the format wont change .. so there will be a home game and an away game ... would be funny when Rajasthan Royals play their home match at Jo'burg


----------



## x3060 (Mar 22, 2009)

its a good move as players will be able to play in foreign soil for the first time , and the world cup coming soon, it would be really good if its England,as players will get accustomed to the conditions there ...

but , yes , the most important thing...the fans will be missed, ...remember the last IPL, it was sooo much joy watching the fans in the stadium. we wont get that fan support any where outside India...it wont be that great


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 23, 2009)

There goes my planning to watch those 3 match in Nagpur in cold water. So much for enthusiasm. 
   Thank you ....


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 23, 2009)

on the bright side atleast the babes will be naughtier -twisted evil) & it wud make no sense to have the b grade indian actresses !!!!! YIPEEeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## utsav (Mar 23, 2009)

ye toh VPL (videshi premier league) hogaya


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 23, 2009)

Doesn't matter, unless you were planning to attend any of them.


----------



## apoorva84 (Mar 24, 2009)

at least this will make the guys go out and vote on election day..otherwise they will be too preoccupied in front of their tv sets


----------



## eggman (Mar 24, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> on the bright side atleast the babes will be naughtier -twisted evil) & it wud make no sense to have the b grade indian actresses !!!!! YIPEEeeeeeeeeeee



+1


----------



## Power UP (Mar 24, 2009)

Still its not completely cancelled, so its still quite an positive outcome.


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 24, 2009)

finally........Mr. Modi announced that IPL will be going to held in SA.......!!!

yeah.......there was not that kind of indian spice this tym.....but lets c...jo hota hai achhe k liye hota hai.....!!!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 24, 2009)

SA it is then...




> on the bright side atleast the babes will be naughtier -twisted evil) & it wud make no sense to have the b grade indian actresses !!!!! YIPEEeeeeeeeeeee



absolutely...no more moral police...brightest aspect of moving to SA


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2009)

What if the RSA people don't go to see the matches? It may lead to huge losses to the franchise owners.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 24, 2009)

^ yeah...guess the franchisees will end up losing a lot of moolah this season...loss in revenue from tickets and the money they'll need to cough up for transport and the money to be paid to the local ground associations will only increase their losses ..


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ Yup.

I think Lalit Modi should have reduced the number matches, so that IPL could remain in India. 

Matches ko poore saal bhar mein bhi toh khela jaa sakta tha jaise football leagues mein hota hai.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 24, 2009)

^ football main leagues is bahut important hota hai aur international matches sirf friendly (except Euro n WC).. cricket main internationals bahut important hai yaar ... so they can't play over a year (unless they reduce the importance of internationals)


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ hmmm wo toh pata hai. I don't mean weekly fixtures. 5-6 din lagatar match  khel liye, fir ruk gaye.  I meant this.

But I think the losses could  have been less in the 2nd case as the response of the Indian public would still be high.

Anyways, Lalit only knows why he took IPL out of India.


----------



## mkumar (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW. what a news!
Atleast we can go out n vote have a Govt. of our own choice
The Govt. did d right thing by denying it`s application.
I want to congratulate d Govt.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 24, 2009)

@gagandeep if they had done it in that way then it wouldn't have been called IPL (or NRIPL) it would've been called start-stop-start league 

aise rukne se logistics (TV crew mainly) ka bahut problem hoga yaar...aur phir players ka bhi bahut problem hoga...


@mkumar
err..if the IPL had stayed in India would you have sat at home watching matches rather than voting ?
< hope now you don't get glued to TV ... go out and VOTE>


----------



## mkumar (Mar 24, 2009)

red_devil said:


> @gagandeep if they had done it in that way then it wouldn't have been called IPL (or NRIPL) it would've been called start-stop-start league
> 
> aise rukne se logistics (TV crew mainly) ka bahut problem hoga yaar...aur phir players ka bhi bahut problem hoga...
> 
> ...


Vote it is ur right. U have 2 exercise it
If u dont VOTE somebody will vote, Then u have dont have a say in Govt.`s wrong doing


----------



## red_devil (Mar 24, 2009)

// ^ thats what I said....anyways lets not hijack this thread !


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 25, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ hmmm wo toh pata hai. I don't mean weekly fixtures. 5-6 din lagatar match  khel liye, fir ruk gaye.  I meant this.
> 
> But I think the losses could  have been less in the 2nd case as the response of the Indian public would still be high.
> 
> Anyways, Lalit only knows why he took IPL out of India.



The only reason i am looking forward to this IPL season are bowlers.Some good bowlers are coming up.

Atul Sharma is the guy.Rumours are he is the fastest bowler in India.He can bowl 100 mph consistently.He is coaching under Ian Pont(english coach).Initially noone believed this.But he is now in Rajasthan Royals squad.

His picture


*img24.imageshack.us/img24/3349/atulsharma2.jpg


Finally a fastest bowler is coming from india?


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 25, 2009)

hope its true this time ........


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 25, 2009)

Lets see how good if can play


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Atul Sharma is the guy.Rumours are he is the fastest bowler in India.He can bowl 100 mph consistently.He is coaching under Ian Pont(english coach).Initially noone believed this.But he is now in Rajasthan Royals squad.
> 
> Finally a fastest bowler is coming from india?


hmmm lets see how good he turns out. He can bowl fast but can he 'bowl'? I remember VRV Singh. People used to call him the fastest bowler in India but he got pwned badly in the international arena.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 25, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> hmmm lets see how good he turns out. He can bowl fast but can he 'bowl'? I remember VRV Singh. People used to call him the fastest bowler in India but he got pwned badly in the international arena.



yeh dekh uske coach ne khud leak ki news.Ian pont is a well know coach.He is not lying.
*indiancricketfans.com/showthread.php?t=126413&highlight=world+fastest+bowler


IPL shuru hone de sab doodh ka doodh water ka water ho jayega.Good thing is matches ab Africa mein honge wahan bounce bhi hoga.Bhagwan bachaye ab batsman ko.


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> yeh dekh uske coach ne khud leak ki news.Ian pont is a well know coach.He is not lying.
> *indiancricketfans.com/showthread.php?t=126413&highlight=world+fastest+bowler


Arrey yaar, mai ne maan liya tha ki wo sabhse tez daal hai. Dikhne mein hatta-katta lag hi raha hai.

"can he 'bowl'?" se mera matlab ye tha ki kya wo dhang se bowl kar sakta hai? Tez bowling aur wicket waali bowling mein farak hai jo ki VRV Singh ko kabhi pata nahi laga. VRV ka coach bhi yehi kehta tha  ki tu humesha tez bowl daalne k hi chakar mein rehta hai.

I'll agree that if he turns out to be good, he'll be a very good asset for our team.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 25, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Arrey yaar, mai ne maan liya tha ki wo sabhse tez daal hai. Dikhne mein hatta-katta lag hi raha hai.
> 
> "can he 'bowl'?" se mera matlab ye tha ki kya wo dhang se bowl kar sakta hai? Tez bowling aur wicket waali bowling mein farak hai jo ki VRV Singh ko kabhi pata nahi laga. VRV ka coach bhi yehi kehta tha  ki tu humesha tez bowl daalne k hi chakar mein rehta hai.
> 
> I'll agree that if he turns out to be good, he'll be a very good asset for our team.



In order to be a world class team india needs 2-3 good fast bowlers and spinners.Lets see kya hota hai.Kahin boundary se bhaag ke aaye pehli ball aur umpire ke pass jaake bole right arm off spin over the wicket.


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

^^


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 25, 2009)

yeh dekh gagan

Pakistan offers India to host IPL events

*dailymailnews.com/200903/25/news/dmboxitem2.html


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

^^^ looooool 

lekin ye usse bhi zabardast:

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/7521/yeussebhizabardast.th.png or *img440.imageshack.us/img440/7521/yeussebhizabardast.png


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 25, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> ^^^ looooool
> 
> lekin ye usse bhi zabardast:
> 
> *img440.imageshack.us/img440/7521/yeussebhizabardast.th.png or *img440.imageshack.us/img440/7521/yeussebhizabardast.png



LOL


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

wo zaroor pakistani website hogi.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 25, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> wo zaroor pakistani website hogi.



aisa ghatiya majak aur kaun kar sakta hai lol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 25, 2009)

Loddonz said:


> I think, I agree, but you better look at this point of view *sourceradix.com/m/tue.html



@Loddonz abey angrez tujhe kabse hindi samajh aane lag gayi aaya bara i agree wala spammer kahin ka.
In english it means you are great.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 25, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> yeh dekh gagan
> 
> Pakistan offers India to host IPL events
> 
> *dailymailnews.com/200903/25/news/dmboxitem2.html


ROFL


_


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> yeh dekh gagan
> 
> Pakistan offers India to host IPL events
> 
> *dailymailnews.com/200903/25/news/dmboxitem2.html




AWESOME FIND


----------



## red_devil (Mar 25, 2009)

wonder if *any* player would be ready to play in PAK..


----------



## Coool (Mar 25, 2009)

BIG task ahead for indian players.........let's see how they perform.


----------

